# House M.D. Enneagram Types



## folklady (Aug 4, 2015)

So I wanted to hear people's thoughts on the characters of House M.D. and their enneagram types. I'm hardly any expert, but here are my VERY tentative guesses

*House:* 5w4
*Wilson:* 2w1
*Cuddy:* 9w8
*Cameron:* 2w1
*Foreman:* 6w5
*Chase:* No fucking clue
*Taub:* 3
*Thirteen:* 4w5
*Kutner:* 7w6
*Amber:* 3
*Masters:* 5w4
*Adams:* 9w8
*Park:* 8w7

I really just kind of made this up during class when I was bored. Input is much appreciated.


----------



## Jane Lane (Sep 21, 2016)

I was thinking this about this.Just my best guess.

House 5w4

Wilson 9w1 maybe 2w1

Cuddy 3w4

Cameron 1w2 or 2w1

Foreman 1w9

Chase 9w8

Taub 3w2

Thirteen 4w3

Kutner 7w6

Amber 8w7

Masters 1w2 

Adams 2w3

Park 6w5 or 6w7

Stacy 8w9


----------

